# intex speakers problem



## sunny19071990 (Apr 25, 2009)

sir,
i hav an intex 5.1 channel 4000watt speaker system. i dont hav a special sound card, rest i dont know the details... i hav realtek audio i think.
i cannot use all my 5 satellite speakrs... either the rear ones dont work or the front one. when i press the 2.1emulation button on my subwoofer, only the two front speakers work. help me


----------



## ashishmourya21 (Apr 30, 2009)

actually , if u r listening music.only 2 speaker and boofer works.its called stereo. when u will play games and see movies (transformers original dvd) which support surround sound , ur 5.1 will be useful. 
and anyway don`t buy intex they are cheap but useless.go for altec 3251,5051 or logitech x 540.(if u want 5.1).


----------



## sunny19071990 (Apr 30, 2009)

ashishmourya21 said:


> actually , if u r listening music.only 2 speaker and boofer works.its called stereo. when u will play games and see movies (transformers original dvd) which support surround sound , ur 5.1 will be useful.
> and anyway don`t buy intex they are cheap but useless.go for altec 3251,5051 or logitech x 540.(if u want 5.1).


 
i hav already bought one...
i just wanted to know, how use all the 5 satellites while listening to music to rock!


----------



## The Sorcerer (Apr 30, 2009)

The onboard realtek audio that you have- is it 2.1?


----------

